# Go Vote For Bubbles This August!!



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi everyone! I entered Bubbles in the August contest! :-D I would be pleased if you voted for him! Make sure to let me know if you entered your fish in the contest so I can vote for him/her! ;-) This is what the photo looks like. Good luck to all the people who entered this month's contest! :thankyou:


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

He's so cute! I entered too, but I forgot which picture I used!


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I knew you would enter your eye catching male. What is he flaring at?


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

He actually flares at the camera when I put it close to his tank! Weird, huh.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

He has big puppy eyes just like my blue clowntail jaws.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

How cute..  Have you entered your fish in the contest tiffanylucky? First one who tells me that they entered gets a vote from me!


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I entered my late halfmoon double tail male taffy. He was really pretty and had an adorable white mustache. I can't remember witch picture I entered though. I have a bunch of pictures of taffy posted.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Here is a picture of taffy flaring at his reflection when I first got him.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

I voted!!  All of the entries were really good this month. I hope Bubbles does good!


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I know bubbles will do great


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Aww thanks!!


----------

